# How One Person Could Be a Beginner for 16 Years



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

What person just starts down the right path to anything? Hardly any of us. The first time we are introduced to structured learning is in kindergarten. That type of learning follows us into grade school, middle school, high school and maybe college. So why is it that so many beginners just ???do stuff???? It???s not [...]

*Read More...*


----------

